# Moving across country-- help/ advice needed!



## mistrel123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello fellow hedgie parents! 
I currently live in New York with my girl, Q. 
I am moving to the west coast and assumed that if I paid a fee, I could bring my hedgie on the plane with me (like a dog or a rabbit). Apparently this is not the case. 

I simply don't know what to do! Q has travelled via car and train a lot, but never plane. Putting her in cargo is not an option as I don't trust it. 

Does anyone have advice on how I can get Q across the country? Any airlines that aren't strict or pet services? Please let me know! 

Nathalie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

From what has been said previously there is no airline in the US that allows hedgehogs in the cabin. Your only options are to ship her in cargo, drive to your new home with her, or rehome her. There might be pet services that ship animals but they will do it pretty much the same as the airline, in cargo.


----------

